# some ofa ?'s



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

i looked at the ofa website and i cant seem the answers to my questions.

does ofa factor in age of the dogs at the time of xrays? 

do they grade on a curve? example would be top 10% would be excellent. 20%-10% good ect...


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

also the same questions about the sv a stamp


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> i looked at the ofa website and i cant seem the answers to my questions.
> 
> does ofa factor in age of the dogs at the time of xrays?
> 
> do they grade on a curve? example would be top 10% would be excellent. 20%-10% good ect...


 
Jamie,

They do consider age. As to how they are graded, they have that on the website as well. You get a panel of 3 radiologists and its their grading that you receive. How they grade is based on the film itself. I don't' have any updated information on the SV.

T


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> i looked at the ofa website and i cant seem the answers to my questions.
> 
> does ofa factor in age of the dogs at the time of xrays?
> 
> do they grade on a curve? example would be top 10% would be excellent. 20%-10% good ect...


No, they don't grade on a curve. A young dog is evaluated the same as an old one. 

But you can tell the age at the time of the xrays by the OFA number.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks....


----------

